# Seeking players for 3rd Ed D&D in Baltimore, MD



## Jokarius (Jul 18, 2003)

I am an experienced DM new to the Baltimore area. 

I am starting a 3rd edition D&D game set in a new and fantasic world. Detailed setting and rich characters will come to life in an exciting tale of high adventure. 

Serious gamers are wanted, Adventure is gauranteed. 

 The game will be held in the inner harbor area close to all major transportation.
If interested, contact me via email and let me know what it is in your experience that makes you a good player.

Sincerely,
Jeremy Newberry
Jokarius at Housebashere.com


----------



## Saba Taru (Jul 18, 2003)

*DCRPG*

I'm sure MarauderX will be along any minute now with a link, but I recommend you post this to the Yahoo! groups dcrpg group.  It's made up of people in the greater Washington/Baltimore area all of which could potentially be interested in joining a game.

We're full at the moment, but if you can't find another group, give me a holler and I'll see if we can squeeze in a 6th player.


----------



## Jokarius (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks Saba I appreciate that 

Jeremy


----------



## DethStryke (Jul 18, 2003)

Greets!

At work right now, so I can't really email too well. :/

What kind of schedule are you planning on running? Once a month, once a week? And what times generally?

Once I get home today I'll email you with more information about myself.


----------



## Jokarius (Jul 19, 2003)

Time frame is pretty open at the moment. I would like to shoot for Thursday evenings with an occasional Saturday thrown in as needed or available. I'm fairly flexible in the schedule department although there are times when I will be travelling so flexibility on the part of the players is good as well.

A bit of background for myself, I am 28 year old computer consultant. I've been running or playing RPG since I was 11.  I'm involved in both LARPs and the SCA. 
I've played the D20 system for the last couple of years and am running a new world with a great deal of history that is still maturing I offer a great deal of freedom in my campaigns, magic is a tough art, and innovation is both encouraged and rewarded.

I'm looking for 5-6 players of varied skill level. Newbies are welcome as long as they are serious. 


I look forward to hearing from you folks 

Jeremy


----------



## Jokarius (Jul 28, 2003)

*Still open*

Deth Stryk
I never heard back from you...

I am looking for at least 4 players to start a game sometime in the next month or two.

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## savage3e (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd be up for a game, though I'm not sure I could make an every-Thursday schedule with consistency.  However, every other Thursday would be pretty easy to do.

If you're still looking for players, let me know and I can send any necessary info your way.


----------



## Jokarius (Aug 17, 2003)

*YES!!! Still interested!!*

Savage,
Feel free to contact me at Jokarius at Housebashere.com

a group looks to be coming together so the sooner the better.

Jeremy


----------

